# Lake Livingston State Park Boat Ramp



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Got a friend wanna try fishing the lake this Saturday, normally do saltwater. Anyway, he asked me and I told him I only know of the Boat Ramp at Lake Livingston state park, but said the water was low, not sure if he can launch yet or not. He has a 17.5' trophy bayliner. Oh, and heard there are a lot of things in the water to look out for to... any body have any tips?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I drove down to the state park yesterday to have a look. The water is just about back to normal should be able to lunch the boat with out much trouble. 
As for stumps the south end isn't bad. You can go all the way out to the island with out seeing any thing. But with the river flooding up north there will be floating logs and even trees in the river channel.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Getting from the ramp TO the big water is a challenge---a thousand stumps in the cove and i hit one a couple years ago at the mouth of the cove coming in--I was prob doing 10-15-thought i was way outside the stumps. It killed the motor. The stump is invisible at normal pool level but it will hurt you.

Why in hell they didnt clean out that cove I'll never know--ultimate stupidly--jillion dollar ramps and couldnt afford to cut enough stumps to make a path to the big water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Water level is just barely shy of full pool, so that is not a problem. But personally I would go just a few miles further north on FM 3126 past the state park to Beacon Bay. It is just before you hit FM 350. No matter what the wind does while you are out, their ramp is protected.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

So what is the safest place to launch and fish in Lake Livingston for a newbie that doesn't have a fishfinder? Beacon Bay?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> Getting from the ramp TO the big water is a challenge---a thousand stumps in the cove and i hit one a couple years ago at the mouth of the cove coming in--I was prob doing 10-15-thought i was way outside the stumps. It killed the motor. The stump is invisible at normal pool level but it will hurt you.
> 
> Why in hell they didnt clean out that cove I'll never know--ultimate stupidly--jillion dollar ramps and couldnt afford to cut enough stumps to make a path to the big water.


You went to the bad ramp and the state park. There is 2 other ramps. 
The 2 by the store is were you need to put in at. The ramps by the park have no stumps and is protected from most of the wind.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> So what is the safest place to launch and fish in Lake Livingston for a newbie that doesn't have a fishfinder? Beacon Bay?


I only use the state park. 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> So what is the safest place to launch and fish in Lake Livingston for a newbie that doesn't have a fishfinder? Beacon Bay?


Most of the ramps on Lake Livingston are fine for anyone. The important thing one must remember is that you must always use caution on a new lake. It takes time to get out there and learn a lake. This said, be advised that after a drought followed by rain to refill the, some of the old trees that were in the lake will break off. Some of these trees float just under the surface of the water and are "Very Danferous" tall boaters.

Therte is NO easy way to learn a body of water. Time on the water will never be beaten by advice or maps. All man made impoundments as well as natural lakes and rivers have navigation hazzards.

Get out there, be careful, fish and learn......

or hire one of our professional guides that know the lake and learn from him/her. A lot on our customers are folks that do not have time to spend learning a lake.....or they realize that it is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> So what is the safest place to launch and fish in Lake Livingston for a newbie that doesn't have a fishfinder? Beacon Bay?


oh yea...if you can buy a boat, you can buy a fish finder...h:

it's like having a 60" LED hd tv but no HD cable channels...:idea:

makes no sense...

:work::work::work::work:


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried to convince him of the fishfinder...but from his point of view is he wanted to fix the more important things first. He bought the boat used and had to fix up a lot of things on there and wanted to get everything that would ensure a safe ride before the accessories. The GPS works, but the fish finder doesn't. Told him to go buy a new one...we'll see.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

oh my bad i was talking about your boat...buddy boy...

by the way...old long hair went out while we were in katy and caught himself a 60-70 lber yellowfin...


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

fluffycharm said:


> oh yea...if you can buy a boat, you can buy a fish finder...h:
> 
> it's like having a 60" LED hd tv but no HD cable channels...:idea:
> 
> ...


No Sir,
You are incorrect in some cases. ***Everyone can not afford to go out and buy a fully rigged boat. I rember when I could not.

Some people are working to raise a family, pay the mortgage and bills as well as raise a child or 2 or more. They finbally get ahead a little and buy a used rig that needs work and they fix it up as they can afford to.

OH SURE.....Go buy a brand new rig with no money down and pay only $199.00 a month. You pay on that rig for 10 to 15 years too.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

oh yea.. you are so correct sir...you must have a college education...

and you must be an accountant too...

:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Matter of fact I do sir...but you don't need one to realize that. You just have to be dumb as */@# not to. hahahaaa 

So did capt. long hair give you a taste of the YF? I saw the post on bluewater, looked pretty big.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> You went to the bad ramp and the state park. There is 2 other ramps.
> The 2 by the store is were you need to put in at. The ramps by the park have no stumps and is protected from most of the wind.
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


10-4 -never used that on--they still should cleaned out the friggin stumps.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

_You went to the bad ramp and the state park. There is 2 other ramps. 
The 2 by the store is were you need to put in at. The ramps by the park have no stumps and is protected from most of the wind.
_
Are you referring to the Texas State Park? I don't see any ramps near there?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> _You went to the bad ramp and the state park. There is 2 other ramps.
> The 2 by the store is were you need to put in at. The ramps by the park have no stumps and is protected from most of the wind.
> _
> Are you referring to the Texas State Park? I don't see any ramps near there?


Yes I'm talking about the Texas state park on lake Livingston. There are 3 boat ramps. Once your in the state you come to the 4 way if you take a left that will take you down to the bad ramp. If you keep going straight at the 4 way you will come to the other 2 ramps one is before the little store and the other one is just past it.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks rubberducky - I see it on the map. Will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck and stay save
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Got a friend wanna try fishing the lake this Saturday, normally do saltwater. Anyway, he asked me and I told him I only know of the Boat Ramp at Lake Livingston state park, but said the water was low, not sure if he can launch yet or not. He has a 17.5' trophy bayliner. Oh, and heard there are a lot of things in the water to look out for to... any body have any tips?


 Just take it slow'til you learn the area. You'll minimize any damage, and have just as much fun!


----------

